# Gluing wood to a mirror surface ?



## WayneM (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello all

My wife and I are making a wedding gift for my twin brother (second time) in which I want to glue a scrolled Cross to a mirror. The mirror will be inside a frame of course. I use CA glue for intarsia work and was wondering if this would work for wood/mirror applications. Or I am looking for some different ? Any and all help woukld be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance 
Wayne


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure about the CA but clear silicone for sure would do it. Just a little dab will do ya.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not sure of the CA glue either but Liquid Nail make a product that is made to glue glass to wood. You should be able to buy it anywhere Liquid Nail products are sold. You can get it in a squeeze tube and a caulk tube.


----------



## WayneM (Jan 21, 2009)

Must admit that I never thought about either of these products. I'm going to try all three on a test piece of glass. CA claims that it works, clear silcone sounds like it will work to me and liquid nails I know held up lots of things before I knew the propoer way to do them .....
I'll try and let you guys know how it works out, as long as my memory don't fail me .. LOL 
Thanks for the information 

Wayne


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If you buy a little vial of rear-view mirror glue...you`re set!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Be carefull it doesn`t oooz out the side...the mirror will make it seem like a bigger mistake than it really is! Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Clear Polyseamseal caulk will work good, and it's easy to clean up with a damp rag. Whatever you use, remember that the backside of the wood will show in the mirror.


----------



## DIYandSIMPLIFY (Feb 20, 2012)

Liquid Nails Mirror is the ticket. Flat out.

Looks like this:


----------

